# Which kind of music system I should go for ...



## katrina7552 (Aug 13, 2008)

Car without music system is really boring ... I do not know what you people think about it but for me music is must and for that I give thanks to powernetshop.at for providing good speaker. But now I am looking for good music system (excluding speaker) some one told me Daewoo some one Pioneer some one Sony ... so I am bit confuse ... 

Kindly guide ...


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

they're all ok. don't worry, just get what sounds clearest to your ears.

dj


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

I have a Monsoon System in my Jetta ... it has an external 260 watt amp in the trunk. With its 8 speaker installation (installed at the factory) it delivers all the sound I would ever want when traveling about.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2008)

The one you can afford.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2008)

You will never get any in car system to give results good enough for classical, but if you want head banging stuff get something like KH has, lol lol


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

I have a simple bose right behind my keyboard. It is really good. On my old Beethoven cd's you can hear people move. And hear the violinist breathe on the Kreutzer sonata. Its good for classical but if want to rattle the house I use my Old 1992 SHARP 5 deck Home stereo system. It is so powerful that i can plug my Bass guitar in it and put it on full and it dosent even crackle like its going to blow the speakers. Of course they are 2 12' ohms.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2008)

Salieri=Innocent said:


> I have a simple bose right behind my keyboard. It is really good. On my old Beethoven cd's you can hear people move. And hear the violinist breathe on the Kreutzer sonata. QUOTE]
> 
> You must have a very quite car to hear all of that over road noise, or have it turned up very loud, I have never been able to get those kind of results while driving


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

Really It depends on the vehicle. My car which is a ford taurus sounds great because of how well it is sealed where as my 93 grand prix sounds horrible because of how much sound gets in plus it has a crappy sound system. I put the money into the Taurus because I use it the most, The grand prix is my "Dirty" vehicle that i can be dirty in. The taurus is my Nice car. Though when I lived in Louisiana I had a long ride in pure mud which I am very proud of it because it didnt get stuck for miles. And I had some guys in their big F-150s come pull me out and they got stuck as soon as they hit the mud. I think my taurus still has mud in it but it still is a nice car.


----------

